# I was tired.....but then there was adrenaline



## adforester (Jan 11, 2013)

:msp_scared:

So i started the day of wood splitting quite tired at a friends house, dogs had me up in the middle of the night and my fiance woke me up at 5 to go to work. I started the splitter up and was working on small stuff that "pops" or splits as soon as it hits the wedge so i was keeping the hydraulic piston nice and close to the butts of the wood for quik splitting. Next thing you know i feel pain so i stop the splitter and look down to see my finger missing and see blood and bone. i run to the truck and see a raggedy anne doll to wrap my finger. 
View attachment 272825


:taped: a real hang nail
i think i broke a nail.


----------



## tollster (Jan 11, 2013)

Doesn't look good at all, hope they can do something to it. Lets us know how ya make out at the docs and good luck!


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 11, 2013)

Man that horrible, keep us posted.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 11, 2013)

That might leave a mark!


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 11, 2013)

Reminds me of the time my brother stuck his finger in a belt sander. Get well soon.


----------



## Tazfreak (Jan 11, 2013)

OUCH, Hope you get it attached and working,Be carefull out there bro.:chainsawguy:


----------



## adforester (Jan 11, 2013)

Docs said no to the re attachment idea, they actually had to amputate a bit off to make the cut straighter and then take pieces of skin from the inner arm to transplant.


----------



## adforester (Jan 11, 2013)

Believe it or not the pain isnt as bad as you'd think


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 11, 2013)

adforester said:


> Believe it or not the pain isnt as bad as you'd think



That's kinda reassuring, but I'm very attached to my fingers.
Get well soon, you self-mutilator!


----------



## tollster (Jan 11, 2013)

adforester said:


> Docs said no to the re attachment idea, they actually had to amputate a bit off to make the cut straighter and then take pieces of skin from the inner arm to transplant.



I suspected that would be the outcome, but did not wanna mention it, if it had been straighter perhaps? Was it a crushing injury or more of a cut? It may throb for a while with bad weather...I think the arm patch will give ya more hassel though... R U righty or lefty?


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 12, 2013)

dear deity that gotta hurt some :censored:sorry about your loss sport guessing your hand modeling career been cut short "a pun here" here hoping your post may help save others the same harm hoping you heal as best can be..

hint if u can have handy a bag of ice n clean plastic bag good to go these things kept cool can sometime be put back on


----------



## tollster (Jan 12, 2013)

You realize you are gonna have to come up with a better story for this for the future don't ya? Hang in there and get better soon.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 13, 2013)

Geez, hate to see another get maimed.

Hope it at least heals okay. Try to find some of that ground up cell matrix stuff... I hear it'll get your fingertip to grow back to nearly the same as before.


----------



## adforester (Jan 15, 2013)

promac610 said:


> Geez, hate to see another get maimed.
> 
> Hope it at least heals okay. Try to find some of that ground up cell matrix stuff... I hear it'll get your fingertip to grow back to nearly the same as before.



The docs did use the cell matrix stuff, or atleast they said they would if it would stick to 
the wound. 
All I know is that they took about a foot worth of skin off my forearm for it, must be a lot of cheesegrading to do. The pain after the surgery was unmaneagable and unbearable, no sleep for two days the pain was so bad. They only prescribed me tylenol with 5mg oxy, what a joke, made no difference in the pain, they prescribed me the same med script as someone who is 110 pnds, I'm 240. 

Anyway, 5 days after the surgery and the pain is now bearable! Thank the heavens!


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 15, 2013)

Tylenol !?!?
oh great, the Dr wants you to have heartburn and tinnitus 
to go along with your crunched finger.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jan 15, 2013)

So sorry hope you are doing well soon.


----------



## MANORMAN (Jan 20, 2013)

What I went through sucked. Cant imagine how rough this was for you,,pain,,,,etc.... Hoping all goes well.
Chris


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 24, 2013)

adforester said:


> The docs did use the cell matrix stuff, or atleast they said they would if it would stick to
> the wound.
> All I know is that they took about a foot worth of skin off my forearm for it, must be a lot of cheesegrading to do. The pain after the surgery was unmaneagable and unbearable, no sleep for two days the pain was so bad. They only prescribed me tylenol with 5mg oxy, what a joke, made no difference in the pain, they prescribed me the same med script as someone who is 110 pnds, I'm 240.
> 
> Anyway, 5 days after the surgery and the pain is now bearable! Thank the heavens!



That's terrible... glad to hear the pain is gettin better, stay strong.


----------

